# Had a date



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

Just a coffee but we sat talking for 2 hours and the conversation was flowing nicely.

I was really nervous beforehand though but I'm glad I went through with it. She said that I should text her some time to do it again and she seemed into me so I'm pleased. It was just one date though so I don't want to get carried away.


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

That's great that it went well! What are some of the topics that you discussed? I'm curious to know what people talk about when they go on dates.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Awesome, good job, 2 hours just straight chatting on a date is pretty respectable.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

That's great to hear. I too and curious about what people talk about on dates, since I've never been on on myself.


----------



## deuss (Dec 15, 2012)

2 hours of conversation? Wow, that's really good! As a girl, I could say that 2 hours of talking in person is really good. That's my personal opinion. Good job!


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

deuss said:


> I could say that 2 hours of talking in person is really good. That's my personal opinion. Good job!


+1


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys! You all seem to ask similar things. We talked about stuff. The technique I tried to use was just to ask questions and maintain eye contact. That was the main thing. I reckon women like it when guys show an interest or at least make the effort to.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

All I cna say is YEAHHHH BUDDY!!!!!!


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

jjh87 said:


> Just a coffee but we sat talking for 2 hours and the conversation was flowing nicely.
> 
> I was really nervous beforehand though but I'm glad I went through with it. She said that I should text her some time to do it again and she seemed into me so I'm pleased. It was just one date though so I don't want to get carried away.


Dont worry she sounds interested, dont be negative  congratulations


----------



## FortuneAndFame (Dec 26, 2013)

This is good dude, but make sure you show her you are attracted to her, otherwise she might just make you her friend.


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

FortuneAndFame said:


> This is good dude, but make sure you show her you are attracted to her, otherwise she might just make you her friend.


Yes, definitely this!

At the very least, tell her she's cute. Its a pretty neutral thing to say that conveys your interest well. If you say she's hot, that can come off as too strong, or give the impression that you're just looking for sex. If you say she's beautiful/gorgeous, that can came off a bit as trying too hard, or being overly romantic too soon.

A simple "You're really cute" works. Or "You look great!" also works well. But yeah, if you don't say anything (or don't convey something with your body language) you have a chance of losing her interest. Because she'll think you might not be into her.

But honestly, it sounds like you've got this! There really is no "rule book" to this sort of stuff. If you are a GENUINE honest person, and let yourself be yourself naturally, everything will work out for the best.


----------



## RonHasAnxiety (Mar 28, 2012)

Good for you. I glad your date went well. Is this your first time dating.


----------



## Roadkill1337 (Sep 16, 2013)

I almost hate reading threads in Triumphs Over Social Anxiety. It makes me a tad jealous. :wink:

But I'm glad it went well! I've never been on a date (a real one), so I too am interested in what you discussed. Two hours of straight conversation? That's commendable. I'll give my sincere props on that one! I hope it goes well again for you.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Roadkill1337 said:


> I almost hate reading threads in Triumphs Over Social Anxiety. It makes me a tad jealous. :wink:
> 
> But I'm glad it went well! I've never been on a date (a real one), so I too am interested in what you discussed. Two hours of straight conversation? That's commendable. I'll give my sincere props on that one! I hope it goes well again for you.


Haha exactly


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

RonHasAnxiety said:


> Good for you. I glad your date went well. Is this your first time dating.


Yes it was my first date ever


----------

